

Ask HN: Archiving software? - zachrose

I&#x27;ve been working on a project that is soon wrapping up and going into a box, where it will sit for anywhere from months to decades and beyond.<p>Media degradation issues are being handled separately, so I&#x27;m doing the things that make sense to me: including the hardware, specifying OS, firmware, dependencies, and describing the overall effect of the software in case it needs to be recreated for some reason.<p>Does anyone have some good advice in this area? What do I google for?
======
walterbell
You could package the software with a hardware-independent virtual machine OS
image that can run on VMware, VirtualBox, KVM, Xen, etc.

[http://www.fileformat.info/](http://www.fileformat.info/)

[http://www.archiveteam.org/](http://www.archiveteam.org/)

[https://archive.org/details/software](https://archive.org/details/software)

